
Redux Commander – Simple, declarative side effect bindings for Redux - colbydehart
https://github.com/colbydehart/redux-commander
======
tracker1
Correct me if I'm wrong, but wouldn't the example in the readme create a
circular dependency?

~~~
colbydehart
Where at?

